

Japanese Firms, Flush With Cash, Step Up Deals - rbc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123120506442956011.html

======
patio11
True in my little slice of Japan, too. I work in Nagoya, The Town Toyota
Built. People don't always understand when I say this, but I don't work for
Toyota to the extent that anyone in Nagoya can be said not to work for Toyota.

Here's an example of how that works:

1) American car industry goes nearly bankrupt

2) Company supporting American car industry downsizes a plant.

3) A company supplying Toyota seizes the opportunity to expand to a new
location and begins plans to integrate it into the Toyota borg

4) This includes them needing logistical support so a different company in the
Toyota borg needs to open a new office in a middle American state

5) The new office needs software services and would prefer to get them locally
but with people their managers can work with

6) My employers start making plans for our third American office

I appreciate your discretion in not asking me to name names.

When assets are available at fire sale prices, and you're holding a lot of
cash, life is pretty sweet. (I've been plowing all the yen I can spare into
investments, too. Of course I'm not a market timer so I'm always doing that
but this appears to be one of the seasons which proves why the strategy
works.)

------
rbc
My apologies to anyone who doesn't have a WSJ account. It's an interesting
story given the current VC environment in the US.

~~~
natrius
1\. Add ?mod=googlenews_wsj to the end of the URL.

2\. Copy URL.

3\. Go to news.google.com and use Firebug to replace a link's href with your
copied URL or make a new link.

4\. Click link.

There's probably a better way.

~~~
Retric
Paste:"Japanese Firms, Flush With Cash, Step Up Deals " into Google news,
click link.

~~~
pg
I tried changing the url of the link here to that, but alas the WSJ seems to
check the referrer.

(Could a plugin change the referrer?)

~~~
kirubakaran
<http://www.stardrifter.org/refcontrol/>

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1999>

